# 2005 Outback 28Rss For Sale



## 7heaven

We are seriously considering selling our 28RSS, which has served us well for many years. Our kids are getting older and flying the coop, so we don't really need something this big anymore.

Some quick facts: Never been smoked in, no pets inside; excellent shape.
Mods completed: Converted Queen slide-out to King Bed (best thing I ever did!); upgraded to 15" tires; 30 amp shore power conversion kit; dual marine batteries; electric tongue jack; Equalizer WD hitch included; replaced all metal blinds at bed locations with roll-up shades.
One flaw: front cap bubbles that many of us experienced. No signs of leaks anywhere.

Optional: Our 2003 Ford E350 XLT Club Wagon with amazing V10 may also be available as a package deal.

I'm still researching asking price, so any advice there would be appreciated. We are now in Northern San Diego County, California


----------



## 7heaven

Ad posted: http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2005-Keystone-Outback-28-RSS-118364341

Not sure why some photos are coming out sideways. They look right in the "edit my ad" view....


----------

